# Idea for an Italian Fatty, Input Please?



## billrigsby (Jul 16, 2009)

Doing an Italian themed dinner Sat, Grilled Chicken stuffed with Italian Sausage, Spinach, Ricotta, and Romano Cheese, Topped with Marsala Wine Sauce . 
(Idea from a commercial for an Italian Grill, don't remember which one).

Will also do a fatty and some ABTs.

Was thinking of Sausage stuffed with Peperoni, Salami, Sopressato, Hot Capicoia, Mozzerella, Black Olives and Sun Dried Tomatoes.
Also thought of incorporating Asiago and Romano cheeses into the sausage before rolling and using Prosciutto instead of American Bacon, 
Is prosciutto too thin and would maybe dry out?

Any thoughts, anyone ever put chesses into the sausage roll?


*Bill Rigsby - Divide, CO @ 9,375'*


_2007 JENN-AIR 4 Burner 52K LP Gas Grill 720-0337_
ACCESORIES
Maverick ST01 Surface Thermometer
Maverick ET7 Dual Probe Wireless Remote Thermometer
Lodge 10" Skillet / 2.5 Qt Pot / Sauce Pot
Perforated Veggie Grill Pan
Kabob Racks
Stainless Steel Chicken Wing Holder
Stainless Steel Smoker Box
Stainless Steel Hot Dog Roller
12 Hole Chile Grill

MODS
Two-Stage Adjustable Regulator
Rotisserie and Warming Rack Storage
OXO Stainless Steel Tool Hook
Stainless Steel Heat Retention Panel
Custom Stainless Steel Side Storage Cabinet
Stainless Steel Side Table
Stainless Steel Halogen Work Lights
Chile / Nut Roaster for Rotisserie


_Napoleon Freestyle Portable Infrared Grill_
MODS
"V-Grate" grilling surface (from Solaire)

_Masterbuilt 30" Electronic Stainless Steel Smoker_
MODS
Built into Stainless Steel Table
Smoke Pistol for _COLD_ Smoking

_Brinkman Charcoal Smoker_
MODS
Drop in LP Gas Burner and Stock Pot to Convert to Turkey Fryer

_"Baby" Weber Kettle Charcoal Grill_


----------



## rivet (Jul 16, 2009)

The idea of an Italian fattie is not new, and here's a link to a very successfull version of an italian all-meat fattie. Prosciutto would be fine, don't worry about the thinness. Pancetta was used and it was perfect.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=78917

If you're going to use sun-dried tomatoes, I'd recommend you rehydrate them some in water or water/balsamic mix before putting them in. Unless there is a lot of moisture in your fatty, they will toughen up further unless you rehydrate.

As for cheeses, no worries there. Asiago is an excellent choice as it melts well and has a robust flavor that will carry through the smoke. You might want to combine your choices with a bit of shredded Mozz to add body to the final product. Mozz is a great vehicle to maintain dispersal of the Asiago and it's flavor in the fattie without it emulsifying with the fats of the meat.

Here's a link to a nice fattie with a lot of cheese in it-

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=77988

Good luck to you and show us the results when you're done.


----------



## fired up (Jul 16, 2009)

I have never tried putting cheese into the sausage. I would think that a little wouldn't hurt but too much might affect the structural integrity of the fatty. I guess there is only one way to find out.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jul 16, 2009)

Here is an Italian fattie I did.  Tasted pretty good.  Should have tried it with Italian Sausage..

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=78789


----------



## pignit (Jul 16, 2009)

No matter what other cheeses you use..... put a little feta in there.... man! I also like to put spinach and pesto in my italian.  I've loaded fattys down with cheese and never had a problem with structural integrety. Runs out if you cut it hot but they stay together. Good luck and show us what you end up with.


----------



## the dude abides (Jul 16, 2009)

Here's one I did that I loved that was made with Italian Sausage.  I would recommend doubling the amount of cheese I put in it..
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=75655

Also the infamous pizza fattie (many variations on this fourm) I would think would fit with your theme.  Here's one I've done a few times and the guests gobbled it up...
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=74646


----------



## billrigsby (Jul 18, 2009)

Heres what I went with,
1st added the Asiago, then a layer of Hot Capicola.
Another Cheese layer this time Romano, and then the Sopressato.
The last meat layer is the Salami, Pepperoni.
Some Black Olives, and Mozzerella Cheese.
Amazingly I got it all rolled up withoput a hitch.
Then I rolled the Roll in Parmasean Cheese,
and did a wrap of the Prosciutto Ham.

This was just prep I'll smoke it tomorrow and post the final results.



*Bill Rigsby - Divide, CO @ 9,375'*


_2007 JENN-AIR 4 Burner 52K LP Gas Grill 720-0337_
ACCESORIES
Maverick ST01 Surface Thermometer
Maverick ET7 Dual Probe Wireless Remote Thermometer
Lodge 10" Skillet / 2.5 Qt Pot / Sauce Pot
Perforated Veggie Grill Pan
Kabob Racks
Stainless Steel Chicken Wing Holder
Stainless Steel Smoker Box
Stainless Steel Hot Dog Roller
12 Hole Chile Grill

MODS
Two-Stage Adjustable Regulator
Rotisserie and Warming Rack Storage
OXO Stainless Steel Tool Hook
Stainless Steel Heat Retention Panel
Custom Stainless Steel Side Storage Cabinet
Stainless Steel Side Table
Stainless Steel Halogen Work Lights
Chile / Nut Roaster for Rotisserie


_Napoleon Freestyle Portable Infrared Grill_
MODS
"V-Grate" grilling surface (from Solaire)

_Masterbuilt 30" Electronic Stainless Steel Smoker_
MODS
Built into Stainless Steel Table
Smoke Pistol for _COLD_ Smoking

_Brinkman Charcoal Smoker_
MODS
Drop in LP Gas Burner and Stock Pot to Convert to Turkey Fryer

_"Baby" Weber Kettle Charcoal Grill_


----------

